# Not a slingshot in sight



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

MY 1st love is my dogs, i also do a good bit of snaring with leagle snares, for pest control, a rabbits will eat £1000's worth of crops a year, and somethings the only way to take the rabbits is to snare, the snares i use hold the rabbits till the can be taken care of, and i love running my dogs, note any hares in these photos were shot and retreved as hunting hares with dogs in england is banned now, but you can hunt rabbits, enjoy, jeff

1st 2 chicken thieves that killed at least 35 chickens between them and only eat a couple, foxes were snared then shot,

















a few snared rabbits note they are still alive, and the damage they do, 
heres the damage

















































a few of the dogs,


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

her some more,










my kids










































my 3 little one and my new pup i bred,


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Great Looking Dogs some Look Majestic.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> Great Looking Dogs some Look Majestic.


Cheers they are my love, i know you dont like hunting but i thought you would like my dogs, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice dogs Jeff, the pup looks like its coming on well.
Martin.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww that little puppy is so cute!







I love your all of your dogs, they're just so beautiful - they sure know how to hunt too!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great looking dogs mate, do you use the skins of the animals you hunt and kill?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Great looking dogs mate, do you use the skins of the animals you hunt and kill?


yes i use the skins, a lad comes and takes them, he swaps for sacks of dog food, we dont use the fox cos they carry alsorts, one of them fox had mange, we once had a fox killed 31 chickens and killed the cats kittens, never eat a one, just pulled them to bits, that one we caught in the barn and was shot and retreved by one of my dogs , jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

beautiful beautiful dogs, Jeff!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> beautiful beautiful dogs, Jeff!


Dayhiker, you always have the funniest pictures on ur posts







I like them


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Great looking dogs mate, do you use the skins of the animals you hunt and kill?


yes i use the skins, a lad comes and takes them, he swaps for sacks of dog food, we dont use the fox cos they carry alsorts, one of them fox had mange, we once had a fox killed 31 chickens and killed the cats kittens, never eat a one, just pulled them to bits, that one we caught in the barn and was shot and retreved by one of my dogs , jeff
[/quote]
Oh that's terrible! They are psychopathic, killing for fun like that!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice hunting jeff! cant wait to get out and shoot a rabbit


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> nice hunting jeff! cant wait to get out and shoot a rabbit


just make sure your near so you dont just injure it, and once you hit it run and get it incase you have just stun it, i alway have one of my dogs with me to retreave what ive shot, and happy hunting lads jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> nice hunting jeff! cant wait to get out and shoot a rabbit


just make sure your near so you dont just injure it, and once you hit it run and get it incase you have just stun it, i alway have one of my dogs with me to retreave what ive shot, and happy hunting lads jeff
[/quote]
Yeah, I've only actually killed two animals with a slingshot so far, a starling - ages ago, and a grey squirrel. I would always suggest having a second bullet in the 'chamber', so that you can run up and quickly finish it with a head-shot if it's not killed out-right. In both of my kills having a second round in my hand meant I finished them both within roughly 5 seconds of the first shot....

Jeff what's the average range you take rabbits from? I want to practice for them, also how tight must my groups be to humanely kill them?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> nice hunting jeff! cant wait to get out and shoot a rabbit


just make sure your near so you dont just injure it, and once you hit it run and get it incase you have just stun it, i alway have one of my dogs with me to retreave what ive shot, and happy hunting lads jeff
[/quote]
Yeah, I've only actually killed two animals with a slingshot so far, a starling - ages ago, and a grey squirrel. I would always suggest having a second bullet in the 'chamber', so that you can run up and quickly finish it with a head-shot if it's not killed out-right. In both of my kills having a second round in my hand meant I finished them both within roughly 5 seconds of the first shot....

Jeff what's the average range you take rabbits from? I want to practice for them, also how tight must my groups be to humanely kill them?
[/quote]

Most are shot out my car window, and no more than 10 yards, i have hit them at 15 yards when in the field but like i say i take a dog to retreave them, and its not all about power, i would rather use a black band than gold, easyer on the hands and have more chance at a head shot, respect your game, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> nice hunting jeff! cant wait to get out and shoot a rabbit


just make sure your near so you dont just injure it, and once you hit it run and get it incase you have just stun it, i alway have one of my dogs with me to retreave what ive shot, and happy hunting lads jeff
[/quote]
Yeah, I've only actually killed two animals with a slingshot so far, a starling - ages ago, and a grey squirrel. I would always suggest having a second bullet in the 'chamber', so that you can run up and quickly finish it with a head-shot if it's not killed out-right. In both of my kills having a second round in my hand meant I finished them both within roughly 5 seconds of the first shot....

Jeff what's the average range you take rabbits from? I want to practice for them, also how tight must my groups be to humanely kill them?
[/quote]

Most are shot out my car window, and no more than 10 yards, i have hit them at 15 yards when in the field but like i say i take a dog to retreave them, and its not all about power, i would rather use a black band than gold, easyer on the hands and have more chance at a head shot, respect your game, jeff
[/quote]
OK, I'm going to print out some rabbit-shaped targets and stand them up at ground height. Then shoot them from 10 yards to obtain realism.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful dogs


----------

